# Need bench press workout help.



## Adluginb (May 5, 2017)

Hello guys,  I've been stuck on a max of 315lbs for about a month now.  Can you all recommend some benching workouts I might try?

I've just been doing a simple 5 sets of 5 reps and that's not cutting it anymore, time for a change.

If possible if have ideas please tell me what poundage I should be lifting for each set and the reps you recommend.

thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2017)

With a max of 315 

Week 1
Day 1 
Bench press 60% for 8 doubles 
JM Press 5 x 7 @8
Barbell rows 6 x 10 @8
Triceps isolation 3 x 10 @7

Day 2 
Bb overhead press top set of 5 @9 
Fatigue drop 10% 2-4 sets of 5 @8-@9
Floor press 3-4 x 7 @8 
More rows 4 x 8 @7 

Week 2 
Day 1 
Bench press 70% 5x5 
Accessory can stay same try to add weight from week prior 

Day 2 
overhead press 3rm @10 
Same assistance try to add weight 

Week 3 
Day 1 
Bench 80% 6 triples 
Same assistance but add weight 

Day 2 
Overhead press 3 x 8 @8
Lighter assistance 

Week 4
Day 1 bench for a PR.

You can continue that template almost indefinitely however don't max every 4th week. Push it to the 7th week.

Also your technique may not be very good. Simple technique changes can bring about a Pr instantly.


----------



## Beezy (May 28, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> With a max of 315
> 
> Week 1
> Day 1
> ...



What does 60% for 8 doubles mean?
What are doubles?


----------



## Beezy (May 28, 2017)

Didn't mean to hijack, but I've been stuck at 295 for over a month. It's the main reason I ended up here, for all the wrong reasons, but glad I got here.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2017)

60% of your one rep max. 8 doubles means 8 sets of 2 reps


----------



## Beezy (May 29, 2017)

Thanks,
What kind of rest between?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2017)

Between the doubles at 60%? Not long. Maybe a minute.


----------



## Beezy (May 29, 2017)

Cool
I've never done anything like that so I can't wait to play around with it


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Cool
> I've never done anything like that so I can't wait to play around with it



Nice. You'll enjoy it. When u get to higher percentages take longer rest times tho


----------



## Beezy (May 29, 2017)

Does @8 mean 8 rep max or 80%


----------



## Beezy (May 29, 2017)

Those JM presses are nice af! 
I may have to change my profile pic again


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Does @8 mean 8 rep max or 80%



Neither 

Read this https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19258-RPE-System-of-Training


----------



## Ironcrusher (Jun 3, 2017)

These are some sick workouts!! Thanks for the inputs. I have been up and down on my bench as well. Will be putting these to the test.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm amped to start week 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 5, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Cool
> I've never done anything like that so I can't wait to play around with it



Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 5, 2017)

Is the accessory the bb rows?


----------



## Beezy (Jun 18, 2017)

Failed at 305 today. I think I could've gotten 300 but there were no 2.5s around. Also, if I had a spotter I'm sure I would've had it. I'll go the four weeks before I try again.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 18, 2017)

it happens man especially if you are fluctuating weight as I am, don't sweat it (easier said than done)


----------



## Beezy (Jun 18, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> it happens man especially if you are fluctuating weight as I am, don't sweat it (easier said than done)



Just started trt Thursday so I'm hoping that helps. I can bench about 90lbs over my test count... Gotta count for something.


----------



## Milo (Jun 18, 2017)

Good advice here. But keep in mind that being "stuck" at a certain weight for a month means jack shit. You arent supposed to be stronger every month otherwise everyone would be 700 pound benchers. Its a process. A very very long process that you have to love if you want to improve. Put in your time and glady accept any improvements you may make.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 19, 2017)

Trt is most definitely gonna help u get stronger


----------

